
Show HN: Sublime Text alike unregistered prompt for VS Code - imcotton
https://marketplace.visualstudio.com/items?itemName=cottonh.unregistered
======
imcotton
Author here, prior art by
[https://atom.io/packages/unregistered](https://atom.io/packages/unregistered)

